# Sentiero della pace?



## freeridealex (8. Oktober 2009)

*Servus forum,*​ wie heisst es immer so schön: nach der saison ist vor der saison? Ich bin jedenfalls schon dabei eine größere Tour für 2010 zu planen. Es soll soweit wie möglich auf dem Sentiero della pace durch die Alpen gehen. Startort wird in Österreich am Plöckenpass sein und Ziel soll der Lago sein.  Die Schwierigkeit ist allerdings, dass der Sentiero zum Teil auf Berge führt, die mit dem Bike nicht zu überwinden sind bzw. auf Hauptstrassen, die ich möglichst meiden will.:kotz:  Damit mir die Streckenplanung leichter fällt, suche ich Infos über Teilabschnitte des SdP die jemand schon gefahren ist und den er empfehlen kann/oder nicht. Gerne nehme ich aber auch verfallene alte Armierungsstrassen und Wege, die in der Nähe des SdP liegen, aber noch fahrbar sind.​Z.B. Wie siehts mit der Auffahrt von Levico Terme auf die Porta Manazzo zur Hochfläche der 7 Gemeinden aus?  Ganz grosses Interesse hätte ich an einer Überquerung des Mt. Bondone von Nord nach Süd auf alten Frontwegen, die es ja dort zu Hauf gibt, die allerdings weder beim Moser noch in den ganzen Tourberichten von AX´lern erwähnt werden.​Wichtig ist dabei die Richtung in die Ihr gefahren seid, denn  eine Serpentinenorgie auf Singletrail macht halt nur down und nicht uphill Spass. Allerdings ist Schieben und Tragen kein Ausschlussgrund, wenn der Trail bergab dann schön ist - das Verhältnis macht´s. Als Anhalt hier mal die grobe Richtung: Kötschach - Plöckenpass - ? - Sextener Dolos - Cortina d`Ampezzo - Alleghe - Trento -  Mt. Bondone - Lago. Wenn möglich wären gps-tracks sehr hilfreich(gpx).Danke für alle Tips, Alex​


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2009)

hast die einschlaegigen gps-seiten schon gecheckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhl (8. Oktober 2009)

Du wirst, wie du schon schreibst, nicht diesen gesamten Wanderweg mit dem Bike befahren können.

Bei Achim Zahn, den Militär-Trail-Spezialisten, wirst du aber fündig: http://www.seracjoe.de/html/gebirgsjagerweg_1.html

Er hat eine Route über und um den gesamten Gebirgsjägerweg vom Gardasee bis zum Obersalzberg ausgearbeitet, die man theoretisch in ca. 3 Wochen durchfahren könnte.


----------



## freeridealex (8. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten. Die einschlägigen GPS Seiten sind wohl etwas dürftig. Natürlich kann man sich Wander-tracks runterladen, aber die sind eben für Wanderer  und nicht zum Biken gedacht. Die bekannten Abschnitte des SdP gibts natürlich auch als Bike-Version. Aber die suche ich ja weniger. Es sind so eher die etwas versteckteren Wege, die vielleicht als Experiment starten und dann einfach nur geil sind (so wie beim Heraklix die Serpentinenorgie in den Dolos).Der Hinweis zu serac joe ist nicht schlecht, weil er im Bereich zwischen Sexten und Feltre einige interressante Sachen auf der Route hat. Allerdings muss man mal sehen, wie man da in Nord-Süd Richtung annähernd rankommt. Der Gebirgsjägerweg Teil 1 und 3 sind für mich eher uninterressant, da er nicht auf meiner Route liegt.​Aber der Anfang mit ein paar Möglichkeiten wäre schon mal gemacht. Hoffe, dass sich noch viele Andere mit Ihren Erfahrungen melden, damit das ne starke Tour wird. Ob ich das dann alles auf einmal abfahren kann muss man sehen. Aber wenns zwei oder drei Wochentouren werden ists umso besser.


----------



## Buhl (8. Oktober 2009)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man mal sehen, wie man da in Nord-Süd Richtung annähernd rankommt.


 
Ich schließe eher daraus, dass man den Gebirgsjägerweg, wie Zahn ihn empfiehlt, sinnvoller Weise von Süd nach Nord fahren sollte. Das ist ja gerade das Gute an Zahns Touren, dass er sich meist neben den ausgefahrenen Wegen was ausdenkt. Auf Trageaktionen sollte man bei ihm allerdings immer gewappnet sein.


----------



## macduffy (8. Oktober 2009)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Damit mir die Streckenplanung leichter fällt, suche ich Infos über Teilabschnitte des SdP die jemand schon gefahren ist und den er empfehlen kann/oder nicht. Gerne nehme ich aber auch verfallene alte Armierungsstrassen und Wege, die in der Nähe des SdP liegen, aber noch fahrbar sind.[/LEFT]
> Z.B. Wie siehts mit der Auffahrt von Levico Terme auf die Porta Manazzo zur Hochfläche der 7 Gemeinden aus?​



Südlich vom Passo 5 Croci findest Du viele Infos auf www.garda-gps.de
Auf den entsprechenden Karten "Garda Lessinia" bzw. "Asiago Grappa" ist auch eingezeichnet, welche abschntte des SdP fürs Bike geeignet sind.
Porta Manazzo ist eher ein Downhill in Richtung Val Sugana - aber man kann auch schieben​


----------



## SchrottRox (8. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

ich bin vorletzes Jahr einige Abschnitte vom SDP gefahren. Vor allem in der Gegend von Asiago - Levico - Gardasee. In dieser Richtung auch "schön" zu fahren. Eigentlich wollte ich ihn komplett fahren, allerdings gab es Komplikationen mit meinem Mitstreiter. Auf jeden Fall gibt es absolut lohnende Abschnitte (und auch weniger), wenn Du mehr Informationen willst, evtl. auch GPS-daten, kann ich Dir gerne zukommen lassen. Ich bin allerdings im Moment - wo wohl?? - richtig, in Italien und komme erst nächste Woche wieder zurück.

Aber dann kann ich mal die Routen zusammentragen, wenn Bedarf besteht.

Viele Grüße aus Bella Italia...


----------



## freeridealex (9. Oktober 2009)

Das klingt ja schon super. Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja eine Auswahl der lohnenden Abschnitte schicken.
Bisher hab ich zumindest schon mal nen ungefähren Plan von Cortina bis zum Lago di Paneveggio. Könnt ja mal Tips geben ob das so klappen könnte.

Cortina - Pocol - 433 - Pte. di Rocurto - 437 - Rif.5Torri - 439 - Rif. Averau - 441 - Castello - Col di Lana - Cap.di Napoleone - ex Forte Corte - ex Forte Ruaz - Ornella - 634 - Sottinghiazza - 635 - val Rosa - Nähe pso. Fedaia - pso Fedaia - Penia - 602 - Rif. Contrin - 608 - Pso.di s.Nicolo - Ciamp - 641 - Sella Palacia - 603 - Riv.Taramelli - 604 - Pso delle Selle - Pso.di s.Pellegrino - 658 - Forc.di Pradazzo - Pso.di Valles - Mga.Vallazza - 623 - Galleria Cortiri di Bocche - Mga. di Bocche - 626 - Paneveggio 

   Besonders die Passagen über den Pso. di s.Nicolo, den Pso. delle Selle und den Weg 623 über die Galleria Cortiri di Bocche wären interessant. Kennt sich da jemand aus obs da mit dem Bike drübergeht?


----------



## freeridealex (9. Oktober 2009)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon super. Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja eine Auswahl der lohnenden Abschnitte schicken.
> Bisher hab ich zumindest schon mal nen ungefähren Plan von Cortina bis zum Lago di Paneveggio. Könnt ja mal Tips geben ob das so klappen könnte.
> 
> Cortina - Pocol - 433 - Pte. di Rocurto - 437 - Rif.5Torri - 439 - Rif. Averau - 441 - Castello - Col di Lana - Cap.di Napoleone - ex Forte Corte - ex Forte Ruaz - Ornella - 634 - Sottinghiazza - 635 - val Rosa - Nähe pso. Fedaia - pso Fedaia - Penia - 602 - Rif. Contrin - 608 - Pso.di s.Nicolo - Ciamp - 641 - Sella Palacia - 603 - Riv.Taramelli - 604 - Pso delle Selle - Pso.di s.Pellegrino - 658 - Forc.di Pradazzo - Pso.di Valles - Mga.Vallazza - 623 - Galleria Cortiri di Bocche - Mga. di Bocche - 626 - Paneveggio
> ...



 Danach solls im übrigen in Richtung Trento weitergehen, um dann auf den Monte Bondone hochzufahren. Ein Abstecher über die Hochfläche der 7 Gemeinden wäre auch drin. Auffahrt über Porta Manazzo und Abfahrt wenn möglich über die alte Centa-Strasse.


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2009)

es gibt zwei schöne Bücher über den SDP

 Friedensweg in die Dolomiten

den Link zu den Büchern findest Du hier

Für Dich wird eher der Band 2 in Frage kommen. Alles andere erfährst Du im Buch und kannst Du anhand der Karte (Tabacco) nachvollziehen. Wenn Du Dich bergauf an paralell verlaufenden Straßen/ Schotterwegen orientierst und die Trails in der Hauptsache runter fährst, kann sicher einiges sehr interessantes dabei sein. Eine komplette Befharung des SDP mit dem Bike halte ich nicht für sehr sinnvoll. Wobei ich nicht behaupten würde, dass es nicht geht. Der Trageanteil bergauf wird extrem hoch sein. Runter kannst je nach Fahrtechnik sicher einiges machen.


----------



## dede (11. Oktober 2009)

Col di Lana - Cap.di Napoleone - ex Forte Corte - ex Forte Ruaz - Ornella - 634 - Sottinghiazza - 635 - val Rosa - Nähe pso. Fedaia - pso Fedaia - Penia - 602 - Rif. Contrin - 608 - Pso.di s.Nicolo - Ciamp - 641 - Sella Palacia - 603 - Riv.Taramelli - 604 - Pso delle Selle - Pso.di s.Pellegrino - 658 - Forc.di Pradazzo - Pso.di Valles - Mga.Vallazza - 623 - Galleria Cortiri di Bocche - Mga. di Bocche - 626 - Paneveggio 

Du mußt verdammt auf Schieben/Tragen stehen wenn du dir das antun willst!!! Praktisch sämtliche Uphills sind so gut wie weitestgehend unfahrbar in die von dir gewählte Richtung.
Hier mal die Daumen x Pi-Schiebezeitschätzungen:
Ornella hoch mind. 1 Std, Contrin-San Nicolo 30-40 Min, Pso Le Selle mind 1 Std, Forc Pradazzo (Col Marherita-Bahn oder ca. 1 Std), Mga Vallazza-Bocche extrem verblockt, bei sensationeller Fahr- respektive/besser Hüpftechnik brauchst du dafür etwa ne Dreiviertelstunde..... wer's mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (12. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir dies Seite weiter

http://www.kleiner-steinfisch.de/fotos2.htm


----------



## freeridealex (12. Oktober 2009)

@carsten: danke, die bücher hab ich und die sind teilweise mitschuld an meinem Vorhaben. 


dede schrieb:


> Col di Lana - Cap.di Napoleone - ex Forte Corte - ex Forte Ruaz - Ornella - 634 - Sottinghiazza - 635 - val Rosa - Nähe pso. Fedaia - pso Fedaia - Penia - 602 - Rif. Contrin - 608 - Pso.di s.Nicolo - Ciamp - 641 - Sella Palacia - 603 - Riv.Taramelli - 604 - Pso delle Selle - Pso.di s.Pellegrino - 658 - Forc.di Pradazzo - Pso.di Valles - Mga.Vallazza - 623 - Galleria Cortiri di Bocche - Mga. di Bocche - 626 - Paneveggio
> 
> Du mußt verdammt auf Schieben/Tragen stehen wenn du dir das antun willst!!! Praktisch sämtliche Uphills sind so gut wie weitestgehend unfahrbar in die von dir gewählte Richtung.
> Hier mal die Daumen x Pi-Schiebezeitschätzungen:
> Ornella hoch mind. 1 Std, Contrin-San Nicolo 30-40 Min, Pso Le Selle mind 1 Std, Forc Pradazzo (Col Marherita-Bahn oder ca. 1 Std), Mga Vallazza-Bocche extrem verblockt, bei sensationeller Fahr- respektive/besser Hüpftechnik brauchst du dafür etwa ne Dreiviertelstunde..... wer's mag


Danke für die niederschmetternden Informationen. Ich habs ja nicht anders gewollt. Da werde ich meine Route doch etwas ändern. Schieben an sich macht zwar nicht wirklich was aus, aber eigentlich wollte ich mehr als 50% fahren.  

Dann werd ich wohl vom Forte Ruaz zur Porta Vescovo und über den Bindelweg nach Penia fahren, das Val Rosa sah schon auf Google Earth irgendwie weglos aus. Den San Nicolo und Pso. Le Selle werde ich aber auf jeden Fall machen. Die Forc. Pradazzo sah bei Elmar Nesslers Transalpbericht gar net so schiebelastig aus, werd ich dann wohl auch drinlassen. Allerdings wird die Galleria Cortiri di Bocche ausgemustert. Die Abfahrt nach Paneveggio spare ich mir dann auch.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie/ob der Sentiero 749 vom Pso. Valles über die Forc.Venegia o Caladora in Richtung Baita Segantini und Pso Rolle fahrbar ist. Gegen 200hm Schiebung vom Pso Valles auf die Forc Venegia hab ich nix, wenn der Trail danach schön ist. Wenn jemand Tips hat wie man dann vom Pso. Rolle auf interressanten Wegen in das Valsugana kommt, ohne unbedingt den Manghen oder den 5-Croci fahren zu müssen, wäre ich echt dankbar.  

hab da grad noch ne Variante gefunden, die von Roberto mal eingestellt wurde:
Predazzo - Rifg. Cauriol - Passo Sadole - Rifg. Refafaie (ca. 900 Hm Trailabfahrt - oben S 2 unten S 1) - Malga Fosernica - La Sega - Malga Valsorda - Forcella Valsorda - Zortea (bis Zortea 1300 HM flowige Trailabfahrt S0/S1) - Passo Gobbera - Fiera di P.
allerdings frag ich mich grade, ob es da zwei verschiedene Forcella Valsorda gibt. Denn die eine die ich gefunden habe wäre von der Route wieder gen Norden und damit zurück ins Fleimstal. Oder hab ich was an den Augen?


----------



## freeridealex (12. Oktober 2009)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir dies Seite weiter
> 
> http://www.kleiner-steinfisch.de/fotos2.htm



Merci. Da wühle ich mich schon seit einigen Wochen durch. Daher auch die Idee über den Bondone von Trento nach Riva/Torbole zu fahren. Leider gibts beim Uli nur sehr magere Auskunft über die Wege. Manche Bilder zeigen superschöne Trails, auf anderen kommt einem das :kotz: wenn man das fahren soll. Aber ich wühle weiter.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Oktober 2009)

wie auch immer du genau zum Pso.di s.Pellegrino kommst, aber wenn du gen paneveggio willst, lohnt sich aus meiner sicht nicht mehr der aufstieg über steile skipisten zur forc. predazzo ...

dann kannst du doch einfach so fahren:

Passo Pellegrino - Nähe Rif. Rezila - Passo di Lusia - Malga Bocche - Lago Paneveggio - Predazzo - Rif. Cauriol - Passo Sadole - Rif. Revavaie

die trails ab malga bocche sind super, passo lusia auffahrt ist schotter und recht easy.

vom passo valles kommend war das schieben hinauf zur forc. predazzo (anfangs noch schotter piste) zwar nicht so anstrengend, aber die steile skipiste / weg 658 müsstest du dann ja vom passo pellegrino kommend rauf *keuch*.


----------



## MATTESM (12. Oktober 2009)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> die trails ab malga bocche sind super, ...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ... werden aber derzeit stück für stück dem erdboden gleich gemacht. die gemeinde zieht von unten eine breite forstautobahn hoch mit dem hinweis auf notwendigkeit für den forst. dieses jahr hat das von dem bei mir extrem beliebten rumpel- und wurzeltrails nur ca. 500m länge gekostet. nächstes jahr soll er noch weiter rauf gezogen werden  :-(
> ...


----------



## freeridealex (13. Oktober 2009)

Dann wird eben anders gefahren  

Wie siehts denn aus mit ner Süd-Umgehung der Marmolada von Rif 5-Torri irgendwie zur Forc. di Giau, Pte di Sassi, Selva di Cadore, Rocca Pietore nach Malga Ciapela und dann auf der Alta via dei Pastori (674 und 689) zur Baita dei Cacciatori nach Falcade? ist die machbar? Das Valle di Franzedas sieht ja ziehmlich geröllig aus. Oder ist es sinnvoller über die Forca Rossa zu schieben/Tragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridealex (14. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt mal die umgeplante Route zur Begutachtung:

Cortina - Pocol - Rif.5-Torri - 443 - 444 - 436 - Forc di Giau - 465 - Pte di Sassi - Selva di Cadore - Rocca Pietore - Malga Ciapela - Forca Rossa - Rif. Fuchiade - Pso san Pellegrino - Col Margherita (Seilbahn) - 695 - 658 - Pso Valles - Val Venegia - Baita Segantini - pso Rolle - San Martino di Castrozza - Col Rosetta (Seilbahn) - 702 - Tonadico - Transacqua - Rif Calteni - Noana Stausee - Rif Fonthegi - Mga Nevetta - Rif. Boz - Pso Finestra - Val Canzoi - Feltre - Borgo Val Sugana (Bus) - Valle di Sella - Sella - 204 - Porta Manazzo - 826 - Mga Portule - Mt.Meatta - Biv. di Basanecio - Lago Spillek - Mt Verena - SdP - Mga Basson - 621b - Forte Luserna - SdP - Pso Vezzena - Forte Verle - SdP - Monterovere - Bertoldi - SdP (oder alte Centa Strasse) - Caldonazzo - Vigolo Vattaro - 446b - Forte Fornas - 446 - Mattarello - Aldeno - Covelo - Rif Viote - 607 - Cornetto - 617 - 635 - Vigo Cavedine - Drena - Arco - Riva 

Wer fleissig bei Stuntzis Heraklix mitgelesen hat wird merken, dass der Abschnitt vom Pso Valles bis Borgo Val Sugana aus seiner Tour stammt. Aber die Trails sind einfach zu geil.
Lediglich die Abfahrt von den 7 Gemeinden und die Querung des Bondone vom Cornetto nach Vigo Cavedine sind noch knifflig. Kann man die Centa Strasse noch fahren ohne Fallschirm  ? Und ist der 617er am Cornetto tragbar? Falls ja, dann gehts an den Teil Plöckenpass - Cortina. 

Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Alex


----------



## dede (14. Oktober 2009)

Sieht per se schon mal ein wenig besser aus, aber dennoch noch mit Adjustierungsbedarf:

Die Querung zur Forcella Giau ist offiziell gesperrt, wenn auch ab der Forcella bis zur Forcella Ambrizzola (wenn, dann würd ich da ganz rüber fahren) fast komplett fahrbar, vorher alles Schieben. Warum nicht hoch zur Forcella Averau (steil, wahrscheinlich 15-20 Min schieben) und dann runter nach Fedare (am besten den Anfang des 441er Trails nehmen und dann am Kamm links runter zum Fedare/Sessellift)??? Valle Franzedas aufwärts ist brutal steil und etwa 1.5 Std schieben (abwärts genialer Trail). Seilbahn Col Margherita fährt nur teilweise, vorher unbedingt erkundigen, alternativ gibt's aber auch den Sessellift ab Molina/Falcade. Die Passage nach Feltre stammt von mir, die ist der Stuntzi nachgefahren wobei es da noch die ein oder andere Verbesserung gäbe (z.B. statt zum Noanastausee über Ineri zum Ende des Stausees und dann über Poit in die Nähe des Rifugio Fonteghi). Außerdem gibt es noch ein paar nette Trails oberhalb Tonadicos, die man einbauen könnte (mehr dazu in der BIKE im Frühjahr (Mai- oder Juniausgabe) 2010 wo die Passage in einer Transalp vorgestellt werden wird).....

Cortina - Pocol - Rif.5-Torri - 443 - 444 - 436 - Forc di Giau - 465 - Pte di Sassi - Selva di Cadore - Rocca Pietore - Malga Ciapela - Forca Rossa - Rif. Fuchiade - Pso san Pellegrino - Col Margherita (Seilbahn) - 695 - 658 - Pso Valles - Val Venegia - Baita Segantini - pso Rolle - San Martino di Castrozza - Col Rosetta (Seilbahn) - 702 - Tonadico - Transacqua - Rif Calteni - Noana Stausee - Rif Fonthegi - Mga Nevetta - Rif. Boz - Pso Finestra - Val Canzoi - Feltre - Borgo Val Sugana (Bus) - Valle di Sella - Sella - 204 - Porta Manazzo - 826 - Mga Portule - Mt.Meatta - Biv. di Basanecio - Lago Spillek - Mt Verena - SdP - Mga Basson - 621b - Forte Luserna - SdP - Pso Vezzena - Forte Verle - SdP - Monterovere - Bertoldi - SdP (oder alte Centa Strasse) - Caldonazzo - Vigolo Vattaro - 446b - Forte Fornas - 446 - Mattarello - Aldeno - Covelo - Rif Viote - 607 - Cornetto - 617 - 635 - Vigo Cavedine - Drena - Arco - Riva 

Wer fleissig bei Stuntzis Heraklix mitgelesen hat wird merken, dass der Abschnitt vom Pso Valles bis Borgo Val Sugana aus seiner Tour stammt. Aber die Trails sind einfach zu geil.
Lediglich die Abfahrt von den 7 Gemeinden und die Querung des Bondone vom Cornetto nach Vigo Cavedine sind noch knifflig. Kann man die Centa Strasse noch fahren ohne Fallschirm  ? Und ist der 617er am Cornetto tragbar? Falls ja, dann gehts an den Teil Plöckenpass - Cortina. 

Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Alex[/QUOTE]


----------



## dede (14. Oktober 2009)

Cortina - Pocol - Rif.5-Torri 

Apropos, hab ich da oben irgendwo gelesen, daß du über den 437er zum 5 Torri hoch willst??? Vergiß es, da fährst du keinen einzigen Meter. Zur 5 Torri hoch mußt du über das Sträßchen und das ist schon stil genug!!!
Welche Karten benutzt du eigtl., sieht mir irgendwie nicht nach dem geeignetsten Material aus.... laß mich raten: Kompaß???


----------



## freeridealex (15. Oktober 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Cortina - Pocol - Rif.5-Torri
> 
> Apropos, hab ich da oben irgendwo gelesen, daß du über den 437er zum 5 Torri hoch willst??? Vergiß es, da fährst du keinen einzigen Meter. Zur 5 Torri hoch mußt du über das Sträßchen und das ist schon stil genug!!!
> Welche Karten benutzt du eigtl., sieht mir irgendwie nicht nach dem geeignetsten Material aus.... laß mich raten: Kompaß???



Erstmal danke dede für die ausführliche Bewertung. Die Änderung über Forc Averau (heisst in meiner Kompasskarte - erwischt... - Forc. Nuvolau) werde ich berücksichtigen, da ich nicht vorhabe offizielle Sperrungen bewußt unbeachtet zu lassen. Das Valle Franzedas werd ich auf jeden Fall machen, da ich schon einiges darüber gelesen hab und das Tal superschön ist. Mit den Seilbahnen muss ich halt flexibel bleiben. Die Variante beim Noana-Stausee und die Trails in Tonadico schau ich mir mal auf bessereum Kartenmaterial an.

Nachdem ich jetzt weiß, dass Kompass sch.... ist, würdest Du mir eher zu den tabacchos raten? oder gibts noch was besseres? War bislang immer mit den grünen Karten unterwegs und ging recht gut. Zur Planung guck ich mir dann noch alles im GE an und diverse gps-tracks aus dem Netz.
Nochmal Danke. Vielleicht weisst Du ja noch was zu meinen anderen Knackpunkten? 
  Alex


----------



## freeridealex (19. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem das Teilstück von Cortina bis Trento erstmal steht (der Bondone wird ja noch geprüft) widme ich mich mal dem ersten Teilstück. Irgendwie ist ja zu diesem Abschnitt noch gar keine Info gekommen. 
  Da ich über die Strecke vom Plöckenpass bis Cortina nicht viel rauskriege, werde ich die Route anders gestalten. Start wird in Lienz sein weil auch besser erreichbar. Zur geplanten Strecke: 

Lienz - Kartitscher Sattel - Porzehütte - Tilliacher Joch - Bivio Ciadon - Pso. Palombino - Pso. Silvella - Nemesalmhütte - Sexten - Innichen - Niederdorf - Plätzwiese - Schluderbach - Cortina. 

Also, wer Infos zu der Strecke, oder vielleicht doch noch für die Variante mit Start am Plöckenpass, hat, kann sich ja jetzt mal hier auslassen. Bin auf jeden Fall dankbar für alle Beiträge.

alex


----------



## fatz (19. Oktober 2009)

am pso. palombino musst oben raus ein bissl schieben. sollte aber nicht so schlimm 
sein. hinten runter einfacher wiesentrail. nimm vorher noch die via delle malge mit. ist 
ganz nett.
wenn du auf der nemesalm uebernachten willst (sehr empfehlenswert) dann vorher nur 
anrufen ob sie da sind und nicht nach der uebernachtung fragen. die hatten zumindest 
letztes jahr irgendein problem mit ihrer konzession und haetten uns am telefon 
abgewiesen. als wir dann da waren, waren wir sozusagen in bergnot ....


----------



## dede (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du schon oben am Pso Silvella bist, dann nimm auf jeden Fall noch den traumhaften Flowtrail über den Mt Spina mit. Da du ja eh weitestgehend die Kriegspisten nachfährst würde sich dann ab dem Kreuzbergpaß die Querung zu den Rotwandwiesen oder sogar der teilw. etwas ruppige Aufstieg von Padola aus über die Forcella Biscia/Arzalpenkopf anbieten (alles direkt entlang der Frontlinie, außer dem Spinatrail, der die zweite, etwas nachgelagerte Alpini-Verteidingungslinie markiert).
Nemesalm darf nur "in Not geratene Wanderer/Biker" aufnehmen, man kann wie oben beschrieben diese "Not" allerdings vielfältig interpretieren was von den überaus freundlichen (!) Wirtsleuten dann auch entsprechend genutzt wird.....


----------



## freeridealex (19. Oktober 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> am pso. palombino musst oben raus ein bissl schieben. sollte aber nicht so schlimm
> sein. hinten runter einfacher wiesentrail. nimm vorher noch die via delle malge mit. ist
> ganz nett.
> wenn du auf der nemesalm uebernachten willst (sehr empfehlenswert) dann vorher nur
> ...



 danke für die Tips, werd ich mal verinnerlichen und probieren. Die Übernachtungen muss ich erstmal checken, da ich mir erstmal anhand der umgebauten Route überlegen muss, in wie vielen Etappen ich die Tour absolvieren möchte.

@dede: auch nochmals danke. mt.Spina, Rotwandwiesen und Arzalpenkopf werde ich auch noch einbauen. Die Querung vom Arzalpenkopf zur Rotwandwiesenhütte besser über den 18er oder 15A Weg machen?
Wollte Dich noch fragen, ob es eine schönere Alternative hinauf auf die Plätzwiese gibt als über Niederdorf und Brückele. Und: Ist das Knappenfußtal tatsächlich gesperrt, oder kann man da noch mit dem Bike runter?

Danke.


----------



## dede (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Querung vom Arzalpenkopf zur Rotwandwiesenhütte besser über den 18er oder 15A Weg machen?

15a ist nicht ideal, da er ein (grobes) Schotterfeld quert. Besser ab der Scharte Pian della Biscia runter zum Kreuzbergpaß (die locals nennen das Ding ganz simpel "Schuß", soviel zum Gefälle!) und dann auf den 18er rüber. In wandererarmen Zeiten (was in Sexten praktisch nie vorkommt) kann man dann auch noch in der Nähe der Rudihütte runter ins Fischleintal trailen....)

Wollte Dich noch fragen, ob es eine schönere Alternative hinauf auf die Plätzwiese gibt als über Niederdorf und Brückele. 

nicht wirklich, man kann teilw. auf Schotter ausweichen, im oberen Teil wird's allerdings brutal steil. Einen netten Schlenker kann man über die Stollalm einbauen, ist aber nicht die allersinnvollste Variante

Und: Ist das Knappenfußtal tatsächlich gesperrt, oder kann man da noch mit dem Bike runter?

yep, leider 
Danke.[/QUOTE]


----------



## freeridealex (20. Oktober 2009)

Nochmals Danke, für die Infos.  Somit steht eigentlich die ganze Tour bis auf die zwei Strecken am Ende: Centa-Strasse und Mt.Bondone. Aber ein bisschen Abenteuer solls ja auch sein und sollte ich der erste sein, der den Mt. Bondone überfährt dann wärs auch cool.  

Dennoch kann ja mal auch jeder andere noch seine Erfahrungen und Infos zur geplanten Strecke posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridealex (22. Oktober 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin vorletzes Jahr einige Abschnitte vom SDP gefahren. Vor allem in der Gegend von Asiago - Levico - Gardasee. In dieser Richtung auch "schön" zu fahren. Eigentlich wollte ich ihn komplett fahren, allerdings gab es Komplikationen mit meinem Mitstreiter. Auf jeden Fall gibt es absolut lohnende Abschnitte (und auch weniger), wenn Du mehr Informationen willst, evtl. auch GPS-daten, kann ich Dir gerne zukommen lassen. Ich bin allerdings im Moment - wo wohl?? - richtig, in Italien und komme erst nächste Woche wieder zurück.
> 
> ...



 Wenn Du dann wieder da bist, kannst ja mal noch ein paar Routenvorschläge für die 7-Gemeinden machen. Wäre sehr cool.
  alex


----------



## freeridealex (30. November 2009)

Jetzt muss ich den Thread wieder etwas beleben. Hab gesehen, dass die alte Centa-Strasse von den Sieben Gemeinden in die Valsugana an einigen Stellen total abgerutscht ist. Somit wirds wohl der ausgeschilderte SdP oberhalb der alten Strasse werden. 

Zu den Sieben Gemeinden hab ich noch ne Frage: Von der Mga Portule kommend und über den M.Meatta führt ein Wanderweg, der zur Casera Meatta führt. Diesen hatte ich in Planung. Allerdings zweigt am M. Meatta auch ein kleiner "Zickzack-Pfad" talwärts ab um dann in Richtung Ghertele zu führen. Ist den schon mal jemand gefahren? Geht der? 

Hat jemand einen lohnenswerten Tourenvorschlag über die Sieben Gemeinden mit vielen Trails zwischen Ghertele und em alten Commando Austriaco?

merci, Alex


----------



## baraber (29. März 2011)

Hallo freeridealex,

bist du die Tour im letzten Jahr gefahren ??

Mich würde vor allem der Abschnitt von der Forcella Averau bis zur 
Malga Ciapela interressieren !

Hast Du evtl. sogar Gps-Daten ?

Viele Grüße

baraber


----------



## bastiansinger (22. März 2012)

Servus freeridealex,

mich würde deine Tour auch sehr interessieren! Hast du evtl GPS-Daten, Höhenprofile, Hütten, etc. für mich?

Danke!


----------



## freeridealex (22. März 2012)

Hi Zusammen und sorry, dass ich nix mehr geschrieben habe.

Leider ist auds dem großen Vorhaben nix geworden. Beruf und Familie haben eine Durchführung scheitern lassen. Allerdings werde ich die Tour sicher nochmal in Angriff nehmen. Evtl 2013 - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------

